# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Naar de tandarts geweest

## kaatje76

ik kreeg een nieuwe nepkies, en wat een lelijk ding zeg ! maar goed niemand die het ziet

ik noem hem maar een nepkies, wat moet ik anders zegggen, maakt ook niet uit.
ik ben er nu even weer vanaf de tandarst.

dus ik ga braaf om het half jaar even langs de tandarts.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kaatje76,

Jammer dat je je nieuwe nepkies een lelijk ding vind  :Frown:  Ligt dat aan de kleur, de vorm, hoe het aan voelt of aan het gebruikte materiaal? 

Wat je anders kan zeggen ipv een 'nepkies' is (afhankelijk van wat de oorzaak is bv gebroken tand, getrokken kies) een kroon, een brug of een implantaat en die worden gemaakt van een keramisch materiaal (soort porselein achtig spul alleen minder breekbaar) of van metaal... 

Ik hoop voor je dat het volgende tandartsbezoek beter verloopt  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

